# Embossed or Ink Stamp???



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

I cant decided between using an embossed or ink stamp on my "Thank you for shopping at...." Which do you think is better?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is a "Thank you for shopping at..."?


----------



## CheeseHead05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Im thinkin of custom packaging the orders and I want to put in a small thank you for shopping with us type of card..nothing too major...so on these cards, im tryin to decide if I want to use an embossed or ink stamp.


----------

